
'Hundreds of thousands, if not millions': New Mexico sees bird deaths - makerofspoons
https://www.lcsun-news.com/story/news/2020/09/12/mass-deaths-migratory-birds-new-mexico-environment/5780282002/
======
majkinetor
[https://outline.com/K3Jjdm](https://outline.com/K3Jjdm)

